# vixen fetish RP discussion



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 19, 2020)

I only want to play my fursona, Fluffyfox.


----------



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 19, 2020)

Can I play here?


----------



## PercyD (Mar 19, 2020)

No you can't. The forums it's pg-13 so you'll either have to get someone to rp with you over direct messages or over a messenger like discord.

Try putting out a rp advertisement to get interested people.

You can also make an f-list account, thats a kink focused site.


----------



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 19, 2020)

PercyD said:


> No you can't. The forums it's pg-13 so you'll either have to get someone to rp with you over direct messages or over a messenger like discord.
> 
> Try putting out a rp advertisement to get interested people.
> 
> You can also make an f-list account, thats a kink focused site.


I need to go somewhere where I will never get a ban


----------



## PercyD (Mar 19, 2020)

Fluffyfox............. said:


> I need to go somewhere where I will never get a ban


I just answered your question in my post.

f-list is for kinky stuff, but if you are underaged you will get banned.

If you are underaged in general, you shouldn't be asking for erotic rp. You can get people into trouble, and, you'd be breaching A LOT of people's boundaries.


----------



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 19, 2020)

I got banned because I threatened the admins


----------



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 19, 2020)

Can you help bring me back?


----------



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 19, 2020)

I need only furry sexual roleplay right now


----------



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 19, 2020)

I don't want discord because it's not furry related


----------



## corntoznex (Mar 19, 2020)

Fluffyfox............. said:


> I don't want discord because it's not furry related


Why so? It’s not like there is a furry related chat software out there. You just gotta be lucky in finding an actual furry to RP with. I mean, to be fair, no chat software is furry related, the people you talk to will make it feel like it’s furry related. Telegram and discord, they’re non-furry but if you found an actual furry then yes, it’s now considered furry related (or whatever it is with your concept of everything has to be related to furry).


----------



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 20, 2020)

corntoznex said:


> Why so? It’s not like there is a furry related chat software out there. You just gotta be lucky in finding an actual furry to RP with. I mean, to be fair, no chat software is furry related, the people you talk to will make it feel like it’s furry related. Telegram and discord, they’re non-furry but if you found an actual furry then yes, it’s now considered furry related (or whatever it is with your concept of everything has to be related to furry).


Who cares, it has to say furry on the title!
As in something like "furplay".


----------



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 20, 2020)

Btw this is my software, powered by disciple
furplay.disciplemedia.com: Furplay


----------



## corntoznex (Mar 20, 2020)

Fluffyfox............. said:


> Btw this is my software, powered by disciple
> furplay.disciplemedia.com: Furplay


Looks like something made up in just a couple of minutes just cause discord or telegram doesn’t have anything to do with furry (unless you consider discord from MLP as a furry character but eh… it’s kinda a coincidence so maybe that doesn’t count)


----------



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 20, 2020)

corntoznex said:


> Looks like something made up in just a couple of minutes just cause discord or telegram doesn’t have anything to do with furry (unless you consider discord from MLP as a furry character but eh… it’s kinda a coincidence so maybe that doesn’t count)


Furries only, fools!


----------



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 20, 2020)

Can you join furplay?


----------



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 20, 2020)

furplay.disciplemedia.com: Furplay
Join me and play!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 27, 2020)

Yeah, threatening admins is not a very bright thing to do.


----------



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 28, 2020)

*@fluffyfox#9460
Come here instead*


----------



## BayoDino (Mar 28, 2020)

*gives @Fluffyfox............. a fuck*


----------



## Yav (Mar 28, 2020)

the only poster on the forums where i look forward to his threads


----------



## Jestwinged (Mar 28, 2020)

IggyKoopa said:


> the only poster on the forums where i look forward to his threads



Hello give Vixen please


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 28, 2020)

Is this the furry version of "open bobs and vageen"?


----------



## Skittles (Mar 28, 2020)

How is this guy still active?!


----------



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 28, 2020)

I'm not dead


----------



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 28, 2020)

I want to pick and click


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 28, 2020)

choose and cruise


----------



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 28, 2020)

I can't find fat vixens


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 28, 2020)

You'd imagine they'd be easy to spot being fat and all.


----------



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 28, 2020)

There are none on discord!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 28, 2020)

Not looking hard enough


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 28, 2020)

The irony is  I have a substantial amount of female fox characters, but I use Discord and I do not like fatness. Plus, his demeanor is really atrocious.


----------



## BayoDino (Mar 29, 2020)

Ok it's serious question. Are you fursexual?


----------



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 29, 2020)

BayoDino said:


> Ok it's serious question. Are you fursexual?


Yes


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 29, 2020)

Fluffyfox............. said:


> Yes



You do realize that's basically a crime right, animal abuse?


----------



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 29, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> You do realize that's basically a crime right, animal abuse?


Oops I didn't know


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 29, 2020)

Fluffyfox............. said:


> Oops I didn't know


Honestly, feeling sorry for you, but you're still did nothing bad so you can RUN FOR YOUR LIFE. I guess you won't. k_hand:
I have a fe... Oh no no no, it's not necessary.


----------



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 29, 2020)

KawaiiPersona said:


> Honestly, feeling sorry for you, but you're still did nothing bad so you can RUN FOR YOUR LIFE. I guess you won't. k_hand:
> I have a fe... Oh no no no, it's not necessary.


Yare yare


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 29, 2020)

Fluffyfox............. said:


> Yare yare


That's my quote.


----------



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 29, 2020)

KawaiiPersona said:


> That's my quote.


Eyyy?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 29, 2020)

Fluffyfox............. said:


> Oops I didn't know



Yeah, screwing actual animals is sort of an international animals right violation.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 29, 2020)

KawaiiPersona said:


> That's my quote.



ROAD ROLLER DAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 29, 2020)

Fluffyfox............. said:


> Eyyy?


Fine... I'm not blaming you for that. You showed me that I'm interesting.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 29, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> ROAD ROLLER DAAAAAA!!!!


NUUGH EUUUGH UUHHH


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 29, 2020)

ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 29, 2020)

KawaiiPersona said:


> ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA



MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 29, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA


ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 29, 2020)

KawaiiPersona said:


> ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA



Eight seconds have passed! WRRRRRYYYYY! FLAT AS A PANCAKE!


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 29, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Eight seconds have passed! WRRRRRYYYYY! FLAT AS A PANCAKE!


ORAAA


----------



## BayoDino (Mar 30, 2020)

KawaiiPersona said:


> ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA


*Pirates*


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 30, 2020)

KawaiiPersona said:


> ORA





BayoDino said:


> *Pirates*



YAR HAR FIDDLE DEE BEING A PIRATE IS ALRIGHT WITH ME! DO WHAT YOU WANT BECAUSE A PIRATE IS FREE! YOU ARE A PIRATE!


----------



## Jestwinged (Mar 30, 2020)

Give Vixen plis


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 30, 2020)

Fat vixens only, because healthy ones are gross.


----------



## weirdoguy (Mar 30, 2020)

Fluffyfox............. said:


> I don't want discord because it's not furry related


You don't even wanna try looking for furry Discord servers? There are plenty if you just go look.


----------



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 30, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Yeah, screwing actual animals is sort of an international animals right violation.


*@fluffyfox#9460*


----------



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 30, 2020)

Play if you can find this, 
*@fluffyfox#9460*


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 30, 2020)

Fluffyfox............. said:


> Play if you can find this,
> *@fluffyfox#9460*


No I can't find this help lol.


----------



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 30, 2020)

On discord because u forced me to


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 30, 2020)

Fluffyfox............. said:


> On discord because u forced me to


Ah found it yes, Discord... Wait I didn't forced you to anything.
I was just joking about 





KawaiiPersona said:


> No I can't find this help lol.


 lol


----------



## PercyD (Mar 30, 2020)

This whole thread is a trashfire-


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 30, 2020)

PercyD said:


> This whole thread is a trashfire-


It's heresy, get it right.


----------



## PercyD (Mar 30, 2020)

KawaiiPersona said:


> It's heresy, get it right.


Don't correct me, thats rude. It's a trash fire.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 30, 2020)

PercyD said:


> Don't correct me, thats rude. It's a trash fire.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 30, 2020)

Fluffyfox............. said:


> *@fluffyfox#9460*



K


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## weirdoguy (Mar 30, 2020)

Fluffyfox............. said:


> *@fluffyfox#9460*


...


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 30, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


>


Get the Exterminatus.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 30, 2020)

KawaiiPersona said:


> Get the Exterminatus.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 30, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


>


*Y E S.*


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 30, 2020)

Fluffyfox............. said:


> On discord because u forced me to



Life is a tragedy ain't it?


----------



## Jestwinged (Mar 31, 2020)

Yiff


----------



## BayoDino (Mar 31, 2020)

Jestwinged said:


> Yiff


He's Yiffy.


----------

